# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  МУВИК - Дельта

## morka

http://rapidshare.com/files/18991421...01.09.avi.html

немного каряфенько, но качаем смотрим...сделано на скорую руку :), но смотреть можно :cool:

----------

